# BAR Equipment



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Can anyone help, i have tried lots of classified ads but to no avail, i am looking to buy a used bar glass cleaning machine. In the region of CDS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Classified said:


> Can anyone help, i have tried lots of classified ads but to no avail, i am looking to buy a used bar glass cleaning machine. In the region of CDS


Try here???
Hostelería Málaga


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, could nof find one, will keep trying.


----------

